

Gawker hack is bad news for us all - brookwhite5
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/121310-gawker-hack-is-bad-news.html?hpg1=bn

======
htsh
I couldn't help but wonder whether this has given us good reason to login via
oauth with facebook or twitter to these sorts of sites?

After watching how Gawker handled all of this, I think I'd rather leave my
security in the hands of the engineers at facebook/twitter/google/etc. To date
I've avoided clicking "login with facebook" anywhere, but I may reconsider
going forward considering those folks came out unscathed.

~~~
PatrickTulskie
Seriously. I wish more sites would implement OAuth. It would cut down on the
amount of crap I need to remember and it would enable me to cut off a site
that has been compromised.

~~~
cheald
It's becoming more common, especially as OAuth2 (which is far, far, FAR easier
to implement than regular OAuth) gains prevalence.

------
jdludlow
"On the other hand, this whole hacking scandal could just be another brilliant
Gawker ploy to get traffic. They might have even paid Gnosis to do it."

Does Network World typically display such reckless journalism?

